# Vomiting



## Live life (Mar 9, 2014)

For about a week or so I've noticed that my cockatiel has had quite watery poos the urine has been clear and odorless.

Today I had her out for about 10 minutes and she started shaking her head back and fourth and she vomited up seed and then 5-10 seconds after that she vomited again. Is she sick?

About 2 weeks ago I started changing her diet to pellets, seeds and fresh veggies (I soften the pellets in water).

I disinfect her bowls and poo tray everyday but she lives in the same room as stick insects and a bearded dragon(he doesn't poop in his cage only ever in the sink or outside) she also lives with another cockatiel and a budgie who haven't shown any signs of what she has been doing.

We've had her for about 2 1/2 months and her behavior hasn't changed.(she's currently molting if that helps)

Is she sick?

Thanks


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

No ok, I can't tell you if he's sick or not because I'm not a vet. Clearly 

But all of Ziggis life he has been having watery poo, took him to the vet and turns out he just drinks a lot more water than necessary. Which is good I guess. 

Ziggi did this "vomit" thing 2 times aswell, and recovered. It actually is regurgitation. Vomit is actually a food gooey gross thing. Haha.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That sounds like he is regurgitating.







Made by Sussane Russo


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

That is most definitely vomiting! When a bird regurgitates, their head moves up and down. When vomiting, they shake their head rapidly.

*Please, please get your bird to an avian vet as quickly as possible! * She sounds sick.

My boy Maverick had normal droppings (although a few watery ones, but I thought it was from after flying around in the mornings). I woke one morning to find he'd been vomiting in his cage during the night and he was struggling to stay on his perch. We had just left out the front door to leave for the vet, when he seized and died before we ever got to a vet.

They hide their illnesses very well, so we as their owners must take every precaution.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with Rowdytiel- that sounds like vomiting to me. You should get your tiel to a vet asap. Regurgitating looks like a tiel forcing something up from his throat. Vomiting is head shaking which is often caused by an infection, etc. The tiel needs to see a vet. Tiels can go downhill very fast.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

If she's shaking her head from side to side, (as in left to right), then I also agree she's vomiting.
Birds don't usually vomit without reason, the only time one of my birds has ever vomited is from car sickness, there is always a reason so please see your vet.
Good luck.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

I am very confused. My bird was also vomiting (whole undigested seeds), but when I took her to the vet, the vet said it was regurgitation. Cookie was shaking her head from side to side. The vet was more concerned about it being whole seeds vs digested seeds than the way she was shaking her head. Has your cockatiel been throwing up whole seeds or gooey stuff? I am so confused, and WORRIED now!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

CookieTiel said:


> I am very confused. My bird was also vomiting (whole undigested seeds), but when I took her to the vet, the vet said it was regurgitation. Cookie was shaking her head from side to side. The vet was more concerned about it being whole seeds vs digested seeds than the way she was shaking her head. Has your cockatiel been throwing up whole seeds or gooey stuff? I am so confused, and WORRIED now!


Is your tiel still vomiting? Did the vet run any tests?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

no, she stopped! Thank God! She only did it twice - Sunday evening and Monday morning. The vet did not run any tests because she said it was behavioral, but told me that if anything else changes for me to bring her back. On Monday morning Cookie threw up on my leg - she put her beak down and a few seeds came out, then she shook her head and more came out, then she stopped.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

CookieTiel said:


> no, she stopped! Thank God! She only did it twice - Sunday evening and Monday morning. The vet did not run any tests because she said it was behavioral, but told me that if anything else changes for me to bring her back. On Monday morning Cookie threw up on my leg - she put her beak down and a few seeds came out, then she shook her head and more came out, then she stopped.


Sorry Live Life, if we're high jacking your thread. Cookietiel, I'd just watch her closely. I've seen my tiel both regurgitate and vomit. To me, the consistency of the seeds, etc. looks pretty much the same for both. It's just the regurgitating came out in more of a clump and the vomiting was more all over because of the head shaking. It is entirely possible that your tiel was regurgitating to your leg. It is spring and tiels are hormonal, etc. So, I'm not trying to scare you- just sharing my experience. My tiel has trouble maintaining his good bacteria level which makes him susceptible to bad bacteria taking over. He's had 3 or 4 vomiting bouts since I've had him. Only once, did he actually look sick. The other times, if I hadn't seen him throw up I wouldn't have guessed anything was wrong. And he didn't throw up continuously (except for the one time). The others, it was pretty sporadic. The only way I can think to explain the difference between vomiting and regurgitating is that with regurgitating it looks like the tiel is forcing something up from it's throat. Where as the vomiting seems more uncontrolled, with the head shaking, if that makes any sense.


----------

